

Email is the new Fax - abhijitdhakne
http://abhijitdhakne.blogspot.com/2013/12/email-is-new-fax.html

======
chany2
You are completely right.

Email is slow, too formal, and misused over the last 2 decades.

I want to get your feedback on Hop (I have no association with them)
[http://gethop.com/](http://gethop.com/) . Its basically turning emails into
instant messages.

I think its a great idea on paper because it creates a transition point for
your senders/recipients not to give up email - and on your end, you have a
different UI and UX.

Then after thinking about it as well as re-watching their demo video, email is
no longer associated with "entertainment" or "connection" \- like you mention.
We have LinkedIn, Facebook, Skype, Facetime, WhatsApp, (if younger, Snapchat,
Instagram.. ) etc... So for Hop to do it for the average user, I think it just
doesn't work.

There can be a play here for Enterprise though - where organization
communication need to be more fluent, and efficient - thus leading to the
short burst of replies (skip the 'Hi John' and skip the 'Best, Tim'),
automatic threading based on discussion/wall-like layout, integration of
directory + Sharepoint / Dropbox onto the fold, etc...)

